# SKY - seriös geht anders......



## Nicko1998 (11 Februar 2020)

> Der Fußball-Pay-TV-Sender Sky verärgert in letzter Zeit seine Zuschauer und bittet diese immer öfter zur Kasse. Nur eine Panne oder steckt dahinter Berechnung?








						Immer Ärger mit Sky: Kann das Zufall sein?
					

Der Fußball-Pay-TV-Sender Sky verärgert in letzter Zeit seine Zuschauer und bittet diese immer öfter zur Kasse. Nur eine Panne oder steckt dahinter Berechnung?




					web.de
				




Genau dasselbe ist mir grad passiert. Vertrag telefonisch Mitte Januar verlängert mit Zusicherung, dass außer den Abo-Kosten keine weiteren Gebühren anfallen. Dann wurden mehr als doppelt soviel abgebucht. Die Lastschrift ließ ich zurückgehen und überwies zeitgleich den vereinbarten Abo-Betrag für Februar 2020. Selbstverständlich begründete ich dies alles ausführlich schriftlich auf der Sky-Homepage. Sofort kam eine Aufforderung des Sky-Forderungsmanagementes, den zurückgegebenen Betrag zuzüglich Rücklastschriftkosten und Mahngebühr innerhalb einer Woche zu begleichen. Gleichzeitig wurde mir mit der Abschaltung der Smartcard gedroht. Telefonisch kommt man nicht durch. Bei den drei Rufnummern, die man mir als "Platin-Kunde" mitteilte, kommt Hinweis "Diese Nummer ist für Sie gesperrt". Auf der einzig zugänglichen Tel.-Nr. wird man ca. 20 Minuten in die Warteschleife gesteckt und dabei zugelabert mit Eigenwerbung. Als ich dann endlich jemand an der Strippe hatte und meine Angelegenheit schilderte, wurde einfach aufgelegt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Februar 2020)

Ohje, da gibts wohl einige Leidensgenossen: https://de.trustpilot.com/review/www.sky.de

Bei dem Laden bin ich nun seit 23.09.1999, und ein ganzer Ordner ist inzwischen mit Korrespondenz gefüllt, meist mit Reklamationen. Da mir aber inzwischen der Profifußball, der zwischen mehreren Anbietern zerstückelt ist, nichts mehr bedeutet und meine Kinder auch nicht mehr im Haus sind (mein Sohn war absoluter Fußballfan), kann ich gut und gerne darauf verzichten. Aber zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt werde ich mich endgültig von diesem Unternehmen verabschieden!


----------



## passer (17 Februar 2020)

Wenn die Kasper einen höheren Betrag abbuchen, als vereinbaren, und auf Rückfragen nicht eingehen, hilft es noch mal schriftlich per Einschreiben/Rückschein darauf aufmerksam zu machen, und eine Frist zur korrekten Abwicklung zu setzen.
Sollte nicht geschehen, wäre auch eine außerordentliche Kündigung aufgrund einer Vertragsstörung möglich.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Februar 2020)

Das ist wohl vergebliche Liebesmühe und bei einem derartigen Vertragspartner auch so wirkungsvoll, als wenn man einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt. Mittlerweile erteilte mir meine Rechtsschutzversicherung Deckungszusage. Einem evtl. eintreffenden Mahnbescheid werde ich widersprechen. Den im Telefonat von Mitte Januar (und in meinem Kundensegment aufgeführten) vereinbarten Abobetrag werde ich auch weiterhin zum Monatsersten überweisen. Inzwischen telefonierte ich kurz mit meinem Anwalt, der drum bat, dass ich mich erst im Falle eines Mahnbescheides oder Abschalten der Smartcard bei ihm melde.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Februar 2020)

Ob diese rüden Methoden auf Dauer funktionieren?








						(S+) Wie Sky seine Kunden verärgert - und was Sie dagegen tun können
					

Inkassoschreiben, verschwundene Pakete, teure Hotlines: Verbraucherschützer werfen dem Pay-TV-Sender Sky rüden Umgang mit enttäuschten Nutzern vor. Doch das müsse man sich nicht bieten lassen.




					www.spiegel.de
				





> Wie Sky Kunden drangsaliert - und was man dagegen tun kann
> Inkassoschreiben, verschwundene Pakete, teure Hotlines: Verbraucherschützer werfen dem Pay-TV-Sender Sky rüden Umgang mit enttäuschten Nutzern vor. Doch das müsse man sich nicht bieten lassen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Februar 2020)

Das "SKY-TEAM" meldete sich per Mail. Ich hätte gekündigt und die Kündigung dann zurückgezogen. Dadurch sei die Aktivierungsgebühr gerechtfertigt und man bestehe auf der Zahlung. Natürlich ist das gelogen - eine Kündigung meinerseits ist nicht erfolgt, weder schriftlich noch telefonisch. Ich werde den Ratschlag des Anwaltes befolgen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Februar 2020)

Bei Trustpilot gibts die ersten erzwungenen Löschungen. Erinnert mich sehr an die berühmt-berüchtigte BEV......


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Februar 2020)

Und sie mahnen und mahnen und mahnen.....! Heute kam wieder Mahnschreiben des "Teams Forderungsmanagement" mit Androhung der Abschaltung. Gleichzeitig wurde angekündigt, dass man trotz Widerruf des SEPA-Mandats wieder abbuchen wolle. Was ist das nur für ein Laden!


----------



## jupp11 (24 Februar 2020)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Bei Trustpilot gibts die ersten erzwungenen Löschungen. Erinnert mich sehr an die berühmt-berüchtigte BEV......


Trustpilot kannste in die Tonne treten. Egal um welches Produkt es geht. 
 Besteht  nur noch aus Jubelarien. Alles was kritisch ist, wird gelöscht mit den absurdesten
Begründungen ( wenn überhaupt begründet wird)


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Februar 2020)

Ganz aktuell wieder Mahnmail von Sky. Jetzt wollen sie plötzlich nur noch 4,53 Euro von mir. Das könnte die Rücklastschriftgebühr von 3,50 zuzüglich der Mahngebühr von 1,20 sein = 4,70 abzüglich "Rabatt" von 0,17 Euro.....


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Februar 2020)

Seit gestern morgen sind in meinem Kundensegment bei Sky sämtliche Mahnungen und Hinweise auf Zahlungsrückstände verschwunden. Möglicherweise ist ja auch die entsprechende Post unterwegs, doch unser Viertel hat seit gut einer Woche keinen Zusteller mehr gesehen. Offenbar stellte die Post bei uns auf einmalige Zustellung pro Woche um.......


----------



## Adello (26 Februar 2020)

Wie jetzt, die Post kommt bei dir nur einmal pro Woche?


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Februar 2020)

Adello schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, die Post kommt bei dir nur einmal pro Woche?


Nicht nur bei mir. In unserem gesamten Stadtviertel wird - nach Beobachtung unserer Nachbarn und Bekannten in der Nähe - seit einiger Zeit nur noch 1x wöchentlich zugestellt. Seit unsere Stammzustellerin in Rente ging, arbeitet man wohl nur noch mit Aushilfen. Bereits mehrfach hatte ich Post für andere Personen im Briefkasten, neulich sogar für die gesamte Nachbarschaft (ich wohne in 33, Post war für 33a, 33b, 33c, 33d im Kasten). Früher hatten wir bis spätestens 11.30 h die Post im Kasten. Nun kann es sogar 18, ja 19 h werden. Aber Hauptsache, es kommt überhaupt etwas.

Ich habe bereits mehrere Korrespondenzpartner wie Versicherungen und Banken gebeten, mir die Korrespondenz per Mail und .pdf bzw. .doc-Dateien zu schicken.


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2020)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Post - seit einiger Zeit nur noch 1x wöchentlich zugestellt.


Da mault der, der anscheinend auf dem Mond wohnt. Zumindest gibt es dort kein Coronadingens.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Februar 2020)

Heute kam Post von Sky. (Richtige Briefpost, die erste seit langem. Und wieder ein neuer Zusteller). Man entschuldigte sich für die Unannehmlichkeiten und kündigte an, mir die unberechtigt in Rechnung gestellten Aktivierungsgebühren in Kürze zu erstatten. Naja, erstatten müssen sie nix - ich hab ja die Lastschrift zurückgegeben und zeitgleich den richtigen Betrag überwiesen. Ich bin also jetzt quitt mit Sky.....


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 März 2020)

Wohl zu früh gefreut: Heute kam von SKY per Mail eine Mahnung über 4,53 Euro, die ich umgehend begleichen soll, um ein Abschalten zu vermeiden. Man solls nicht glauben! Was ist das nur für ein Laden!


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 März 2020)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Wohl zu früh gefreut: Heute kam von SKY per Mail eine Mahnung über 4,53 Euro, die ich umgehend begleichen soll, um ein Abschalten zu vermeiden. Man solls nicht glauben! Was ist das nur für ein Laden!


Heute schon wieder Mahnung über 4,53 Euro erhalten, die ich bis 15.03.2020 begleichen soll. Ob es Sinn macht, den bislang recht umfangreichen Schriftverkehr mal zu kopieren und an den Vorstand des Ladens zu senden???  Meine Überweisung der Abokosten für März 2020, abgebucht am 02.03.2020, lt. Nachforschung meiner Bank am gleichen Tag (02.03.2020) auf dem Konto von Sky bei der UniCredit München gutgeschrieben, fehlt immer noch in der Rubrik "Meine Zahlungen".


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 März 2020)

Die lassen mich nicht in Ruhe! Heute schon wieder Mail, dass der Eingang meiner behaupteten Zahlung vom 02.03.2020 für die Abokosten März 2020 nicht feststellbar sei. Hab halt alles eingescannt (Bankbeleg, Bankbelastung, Beantwortung diverser Fragen) und gleichzeitig darauf hingewiesen, dass ich gerne meine Bank mit einer weiteren Nachforschung beauftrage, die Kosten hierfür jedoch mit der Abozahlung für April 2020 verrechnen werde. Warum lassen diese Typen mich nicht endlich in Ruhe?



> *Wir sind auf der Mission, Danke zu sagen.*


 - wird einem bei der Anmeldung im Kundensegment zugebrüllt. Mir reicht die "Dankesagerei"!


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 März 2020)

Langsam verzweifle ich! Das kam soeben:

*



			Wichtiger Hinweis!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> *Bitte überweise € 4,53 bis zum 15.04.2020*





> Dein offener Betrag: € 4,53





> 01.03.2020 Abrechnung März 2020  € -7,31
> 
> Paketpreis aktueller Monat € 16,99
> 
> ...



Ich war 21 Jahre lang bis zum Renteneintritt Leiter Rechnungswesen/Controlling bei einem renommierten Kreditinstitut. Was da bei SKY vorgeht, spottet jeglicher Beschreibung! Und mit den heute übermittelten Daten kann ich wenig anfangen. Offenbar haben die mir 29 Euro Aktivierungsgebühren gutgeschrieben, die ich aufgrund der Lastschriftrückgabe ja nicht entrichtet habe. Dann wurden mir 3,50 Euro Rücklastschriftgebühren sowie 1,20 Euro Mahngebühren (zusammen 4,70 Euro) abgezogen, ebenso die 16,99 Euro Abogebühren für März 2020, die ich ja am 02.03.2020 nachweislich überwiesen habe.

So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Was sind da nur für Dilettanten am Werk!


----------



## https://forum.computerbet (9 März 2020)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Immer Ärger mit Sky: Kann das Zufall sein?
> 
> 
> Der Fußball-Pay-TV-Sender Sky verärgert in letzter Zeit seine Zuschauer und bittet diese immer öfter zur Kasse. Nur eine Panne oder steckt dahinter Berechnung?
> ...


Das ist ja echt eine Unverschämtheit. Man muss sich heutzuzage alles schriftlich einfordern, jede Aussage am besten. Ich mag sowas gar nicht. Einfach aufgelegt? Ist ja extrem unseriös.


----------



## https://forum.computerbet (9 März 2020)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Langsam verzweifle ich! Das kam soeben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haben die etwa Langeweile?


----------



## https://forum.computerbet (9 März 2020)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die lassen mich nicht in Ruhe! Heute schon wieder Mail, dass der Eingang meiner behaupteten Zahlung vom 02.03.2020 für die Abokosten März 2020 nicht feststellbar sei. Hab halt alles eingescannt (Bankbeleg, Bankbelastung, Beantwortung diverser Fragen) und gleichzeitig darauf hingewiesen, dass ich gerne meine Bank mit einer weiteren Nachforschung beauftrage, die Kosten hierfür jedoch mit der Abozahlung für April 2020 verrechnen werde. Warum lassen diese Typen mich nicht endlich in Ruhe?
> 
> - wird einem bei der Anmeldung im Kundensegment zugebrüllt. Mir reicht die "Dankesagerei"!


Anwaltlilches Vorgehen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 März 2020)

Soeben kam wieder Mail von Sky. Man hätte meinem Kundenkonto sowohl die Aktivierungsgebühr als auch die Rücklastschriftkosten und die Mahngebühr gutgeschrieben und hoffe, dass damit alles erledigt wäre. Naja, Schaun mer mal.......


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 März 2020)

Soeben kam per Post wieder eine Mahnung von Sky. Jetzt wollen die 7,31 Euro. Ich stecks jetzt auf und hefte alles nur noch ab. Sollte ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintreffen, werde ich widersprechen. Wenigstens meine Abozahlung für März 2020, die ich am 02.03.2020 überwiesen habe, ist am 09.03.2020 bei Sky eingegangen.


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2020)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Sollte ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintreffen, werde ich widersprechen.


Glaube kaum, dass sie soweit gehen 
Der kostet nämlich  mindestens  32€  und die bekämen  sie nur  dann zurück,
wenn sie vor Gericht ziehen würden *und* gewinnen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 März 2020)

Naja, lt. aktueller Mitteilung von Sky (heute von 10.05 Uhr) habe ich inzwischen ein Guthaben von 17 ct.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 April 2020)

Mein Guthaben bei SKY ist inzwischen von 0,17 Euro auf 4,87 Euro angewachsen. Seltsam sind die Wege des Rechnungswesens von SKY......


----------



## Hippo (9 April 2020)

Dann solltest Du dort Geld anlegen - so'ne Verzinsung kriegst sonst nirgends
*duckflitzundwech*


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 April 2020)

Naja, wenn der Ertrag jetzt so Monat für Monat weitergeht - nichts dagegen!  Hatte mich am 07.04.2020 darüber beschwert, dass meine Überweisung vom 01.04.2020 - 08.00 Uhr - bis 07.04.2020 20.00 Uhr noch nicht auf meinem Kundenkonto gutgeschrieben war. Die Antwort war, dass die Gutschrift am 08.04.2020 erfolgte und man mir "mein gebuchtes Programm selbstverständlich freigeschaltet" hätte. Die wollen wohl mit diesen Sperenzchen erreichen, dass ich ihnen wieder ein Sepa-Mandat erteile! Never ever!


----------



## jupp11 (10 April 2020)

__





						Re: Sky ignoriert Kündigungsfrist
					

Befrage Aboalarm dazu. Wann ist die Kündigung bei Sky eingegangen?




					community.sky.de
				





> Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich hatte die leise Hoffnung, Sky verhält sich zur Abwechslung mal fair. Aber nein, versuchen kann man es ja, der Kunde ist ja eh doof.


Ansonsten die üblichen Stories...


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 April 2020)

Gestern hatte ich Anruf einer Dame von SKY. Sie hätte ein Super-Angebot für mich - den neuen Sky-Q-Spitzen-Receiver. Ist wohl der da: 





> Der Receiver..... Der alte war schon bescheiden, der Q setzt noch einen drauf. Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen wie oft ich das .......ding vom Netz trennen musste, damit es wieder halbwegs lief





> Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass dieser Sky Q Receiver der größte Schrott ist der erfunden wurde. Dieses Mist Ding hängt sich jedes mal auf wenn man einen Film schauen will





> das wöchentliche Neustarten des Receivers ist leider schon Plan. Ich sende mein Gerät jetzt endgültig zurück und das wars dann





> ich habe Haupt- und Zweitkarte mit diesen Sky Q Receivern.
> Es gibt ständig Probleme mit der Technik, insbesondere diese "neuen" Sky Q Receiver sind der totale Billigschrott


 Jedenfalls habe ich ihr unmißverständlich zu verstehen gegeben, dass ich meinen alten, problemlos funktionierenden Receiver behalten möchte und auf den neuen Schrott-Receiver (für den lt. Mitteilung eines Bekannten auch noch 2,99 Euro p.M. als Miete gefordert werden) nicht den geringsten Wert lege.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 April 2020)

Heute kam wieder Mail von Sky. Die wollen mir was schenken! Aber da bin ich vorsichtig, denn "Geschenke" von Sky werden immer kostspielig bzw. sind mit Ärger verbunden. Daher werde ich mich hüten, die Buttons "zu deinen Platin-Vorteilen" und "zu deinen Extras" anzuklicken, denn ich möchte weder Gutscheine noch ein Trikot noch "die neue Technik" (ist wohl der Sky-Q-Schrott-Receiver). Also ab in den Papierkorb damit.


----------



## jupp11 (17 April 2020)

Aus Neugierde mal ne technische Frage: Über welchen Zugang hast du empfangen? 
Satellit, Kabel oder ITPV ? 








						Alle Sky Sender - Die komplette Übersicht & PDF - Stand: Dezember 2022
					

Alle Sky Sender in der Übersicht - Sky Senderliste 2022 in PDF - Unterschiede in der Empfangsart? Hier informieren!



					www.sky-angebote.info
				



Sky hatte   angeblich geplant Satellitenübertragung aufzugeben








						Abo-Sender Sky bereitet Abschied von der Satelliten-Übertragung vor
					

Der Abo-Sender Sky kam zuletzt auf ein zufriedenstellendes Geschäftsergebnis, auch in Sachen Kundenwachstum kann man sicherlich zufrieden sein. Allerdings weiß das britische Unternehmen auch, dass das aktuelle Geschäftsmodell nicht mehr ewig halten wird, zu groß ist die Konkurrenz von Netflix ...




					winfuture.de
				







__





						New Sky thinking: Media giant makes dish-swerving move on Netflix territory
					

Italy and Austria first in line for new service




					www.theregister.co.uk
				



Es soll Gegenden in Deutschland geben, in denen es weder Kabel noch diskutables IPTV gibt.
Camper hätten dann auch schlechte Karten...


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 April 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Aus Neugierde mal ne technische Frage: Über welchen Zugang hast du empfangen?
> Satellit, Kabel oder ITPV ?


Kabel (KabelBW, dann UnityMedia, inzwischen Monopolist Vodafone)


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Juli 2021)

Lange war Ruhe mit Sky. Zum 31.12.2021 läuft mein Vertrag ab mit einer zweimonatigen Kündigungsfrist. Daher habe ich mir die Kündigung am 30.09.2021 vorgemerkt - also einen Monat früher als erforderlich.

Gestern nun kam überraschendes Schreiben von Sky, in welchem mir eine 23-monatige Vertragsverlängerung zu meinen derzeitigen Konditionen bestätigt wird - bestätigt, nicht angeboten! Nur - ich habe den Vertrag zu keiner Zeit verlängert. 

Daher habe ich dieser Unverschämtheit per Einschreiben mit Rückschein (andere Post kommt dort ja nie an) widersprochen und gleich die Kündigung zum 31.12.2021 vorgenommen. 

Sky macht ferner Eigentum an meiner Smartcard geltend, die ich im Jahr 2008 von KabelBW (nach UnityMedia jetzt Vodafone) mit Begleitschreiben erhalten habe. Auch nach Überlassung von Kopien des Schreibens von KabelBW besteht Sky auf dem Eigentum der Karte.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2021)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ....besteht Sky auf dem Eigentum der Karte.


Was steht im ursprünglichen Vertrag?

Früher wollten auch die Mobilfunkprovider ihre SIM-Karten zurück. Doch diesem Unsinn wurde vor einigen Jahren der Riegel vorgeschoben - siehe z. B. LG Kiel in einem Fall von 2013 und das OLG Schleswig:









						SIM-Karte zurückschicken: Das sollten Sie beachten
					

Der Vertrag ist endlich ausgelaufen und eigentlich möchte man nur noch mit dem Anbieter abschließen und die Vorzüge des neuen Vertrags geniesen. Dann fordert der Anbieter jedoch die SIM-Karte zurück. FOCUS Online erklärt, wann Sie ihre alte SIM-Karte wirklich zurückschicken müssen.




					www.focus.de
				




Mit einer Sky-Smartcard dürfte mE analog einer SIM-Card verfahren werden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Juli 2021)

So, Smartcard-Sache geklärt. Vodafone erhebt keinen Anspruch mehr auf die Karte und hat diese ausgetragen. "Wenn Sky auf der Zusendung der Karte besteht, sollen sie damit glücklich werden" war der Kommentar der Vodafone-Mitarbeiterin. Also werde ich die Karte nach Vertragsablauf zusammen mit dem Receiver und der Festplatte Sky zukommen lassen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2022)

Seit 23.09.1999 war ich nun bei Sky bzw. den Vorgängern, zum 31.12.2021 war Schluss. Die leihweise erhaltenen Geräte habe ich nebst Smartcard zurückgesandt - der Eingang wurde mittlerweile bestätigt. Als Ersatz habe ich mir einen Receiver mit eingebauter Festplatte von Technisat zugelegt und bin damit vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## Mumie (25 April 2022)

Wird wohl bei uns auch nicht mehr lange gehen, da wir Sky eigentlich nur wegen Fußball haben und diverse Filme mit den Kids. Inzwischen braucht für Fußball Prime,. DAZN, Sky und was weiß ich noch alles. Die Machenschaften bei DAZN sind ja bekannt und was die Neukunden und später auch die laufenden Kunden zahlen müssen ist schon bedenklich.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 April 2022)

Inzwischen hat SKY mutmaßlich eine Agentur beauftragt, die vielen Bewertungen bei Trustpilot zu beantworten: Meist immer dasselbe blablablabla. Was auch auffällt, sind die vielen 5-Sterne-Bewertungen auf Einladung mit Texten wie: "Sky ist nur zu empfehlen. Danke liebes Sky Team für Ihre Arbeit", "Sky ist super! Bin sehr zufrieden mit sky", "Sky Angebot wie immer Top", "alles super gelaufen", "Vollkommen zufrieden. Übersichtlich Top, weiter so.", "Das Angebot war ansprechend", "Reibungslos - schnell - zuverlässig", Perfekt, danke!". Jedenfalls bin ich heilfroh, diesem Unternehmen zum 31.12.2021 entronnen zu sein. Besonders die letzten drei Jahre waren schlimm. Telefonisch zugesagte Vertragsbedingungen sahen in der daraufhin überlassenen Schriftform wesentlich nachteiliger aus. Zwischenzeitlich musste ich mich wochenlang mit deren Inkasso herumschlagen, da ich aufgrund nicht vereinbarter Abbuchungen die Lastschriften wegen Widerspruch zurückgab, das SEPA-Mandat entzog und die tatsächlichen Abokosten mittels Banküberweisung beglich. Nie wieder will ich mit denen etwas zu tun haben - seit dem 20.09.1999 war ich Kunde und eigentlich bis zum Wechsel des Sky-Vorstandes - wohl um die Jahreswende 2018/2019 - einigermaßen zufrieden. Eigentlich wurde ich mißtrauisch, als man mir anläßlich eines Telefonates am 02.11.2020 erwähnte, Sky wolle jetzt ehrlicher werden. Naja, Goodbye Sky. Und mit dem als Ersatz für den eigentlich guten Sky+-Receiver erworbenen Receiver von Technisat sind wir sehr zufrieden.  https://de.trustpilot.com/review/www.sky.de


----------

